# wie zu reagieren ist



## Dupon

I have seen "wie zu reagieren ist" several times. I want to know the meaning of this phrase.

There is no subject in "wie zu reagieren ist", and "reagieren" is an intransitive verb, why here it is used in passive?

Thanks!


----------



## Demiurg

Similar to English: _how to react_.

This impersonal construction has the advantage that you don't have to specify who is responsible for the reaction.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> you don't have to specify who is responsible for the reaction.


Exactly! And for this reason I like the passive voice quite a lot. An unimportant subject might distract. The passive voice focuses on the action.


Dupon said:


> "wie zu reagieren ist


_wie du reagieren musst/sollst
wie man reagieren muss/soll_

Since the subject is unknown, it is better not to decide for "man/du/er/sie...", but to use passive voice.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Since the subject is unknown, it is better not to decide for "man/du/er/sie...", but to use passive voice.


I don't agree with _"it is better not to decide for "man/du/er/sie.."_

I would never have dared to write/say  "wie zu reagieren ist*" (thinking that by saying this, I'd been infuencend by French or English "_comment réagir_/_ how to react_").

Personally, I prefer _by far _"wie man reagieren soll*"

*3:8 occurences in _Die Zeit_.
Ngram Viewer: Erst in den 90er Jahren richtig in Mode gekommen, das scheint mir den Einfluss von "How to react" zu bestätigen.



Demiurg said:


> This impersonal construction has the advantage that you don't have to specify who is responsible for the reaction.


"wie man reagieren soll" is impersonal, too.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> I would never have dared to write/say "wie zu reagieren ist*"


Das ist dann aber Deine persönliche Vorliebe.


JClaudeK said:


> (thinking that by saying this, I'd been infuencend by French or English "_comment réagir_/_ how to react_").


Tatsache ist, dass der_ zu_-Infinitiv in gerundiver Bedeutung eine jahrhundertelange Tradition im Deutschen hat, insbesonderer in gebildeter Sprache, und dass der Satz einem produktiven Paradigma entspricht. Wenn eine fremder Einfluss anzunehmen sei, dann lateinischer. Es wird schon ewig gelehrt, das Gerundivum so zu übersetzen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das ist dann aber Deine persönliche Vorliebe.


Schon möglich.
Und Du, hast Du wie Kajjo eine Vorliebe für's Passiv? (_"it is better not to decide for "man/du/er/sie..."_)


----------



## Dupon

Thanks for the answer. 

I want to know when we change "wie man reagieren muss/soll" to the passive "wie zu reagieren ist", because "reagieren" is an intransitive verb (without object in active mode), so in the passive mode "wie zu reagieren ist" there is no subject. Is my understanding correct?



berndf said:


> Das ist dann aber Deine persönliche Vorliebe.
> 
> Tatsache ist, dass der_ zu_-Infinitiv in gerundiver Bedeutung eine jahrhundertelange Tradition im Deutschen hat, insbesonderer in gebildeter Sprache, und dass der Satz einem produktiven Paradigma entspricht. Wenn eine fremder Einfluss anzunehmen sei, dann lateinischer. Es wird schon ewig gelehrt, das Gerundivum so zu übersetzen.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> wie Kajjo eine Vorliebe für's Passiv?


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen: Je nach Situation kann es überaus wünschenswert sein, das Subjekt zu nennen und aktiv zu formulieren, aber in anderen ist die passive Variante weitaus besser. Aktiv und Passiv ermöglichen einfach, die Perspektive und den Fokus passend zu setzen.

Ich mag es aber zum Beispiel nicht, wenn im Deutschen Schein-Subjekte wie "du" verwendet werden, obwohl es mit "du" absolut gar nichts zu tun hat. Aber Passiv ist ja nicht die einzige Lösung, sondern auch "man" ist sehr verbreitet und ermöglicht aktive Formulierungen.


----------



## Dupon

Because in this "sein + zu + infinitive" structure, the subject is omitted, 

is my understanding correct?

Thanks!



Kajjo said:


> Exactly! And for this reason I like the passive voice quite a lot. An unimportant subject might distract. The passive voice focuses on the action.
> 
> _wie du reagieren musst/sollst
> wie man reagieren muss/soll_
> 
> Since the subject is unknown, it is better not to decide for "man/du/er/sie...", but to use passive voice.


----------



## Kajjo

Dupon said:


> Because in this "sein + zu + infinitive" structure, the subject is omitted,


Yes, that's right. 

Passive constructions make sense, if the subject is unimportant or not given at all.


----------



## Dupon

Thanks Kajjo!

I used to think only in the passive mode of "werden + past participle", the subject could be omitted when the verb is an intransitive verb.
But it seems in other passive structures like sein+zu+infinitive, the subject could also be omitted when the verb is an intransitive verb. Is my understanding correct?




Kajjo said:


> Yes, that's right.
> 
> Passive constructions make sense, if the subject is unimportant or not given at all.


----------



## Kajjo

Dupon said:


> in other passive structures like sein+zu+infinitive


Please allow me to clarify that "sein + zu + infinitive" is an alternative construction to express the passive voice. It is usually not called passive voice, though ("Ersatzkonstruktion für Passiv").



Dupon said:


> I used to think only in the passive mode of "werden + past participle", the subject could be omitted when the verb is an intransitive verb.


Can you give examples for this hypothesis?


----------



## Dupon

Von den Leuten wurde getanzt und gesungen.
In this passive sentence there is no subject.

From canoo: canoonet - Pronoun: Personal pronouns: es




Kajjo said:


> Please allow me to clarify that "sein + zu + infinitive" is an alternative construction to express the passive voice. It is usually not called passive voice, though ("Ersatzkonstruktion für Passiv").
> 
> 
> Can you give examples for this hypothesis?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> It is usually not called passive voice, though ("Ersatzkonstruktion für Passiv").


Syntactically it is a copula and a predictive adjective equivalent. The _zu_-infinitive behaves like a gerundive, i.e. like a future passive participle (as in Latin, which had more than two participles). This becomes even clearer when you consider the construct _zu_+inflected present participle, which has exactly the same meaning, can be used as an attributive adjective equivalent: _der zu stellende Antrag_.


----------



## berndf

Dupon said:


> Von den Leuten wurde getanzt und gesungen.


I am surprised to find that sentense in canoo. I would never say that. One would only say _Es wurde getanzt und gesungen_. Adding an actor clause (_von den Leuten_) defies the purpose of the construct. You use this anonymous passive precisely _because_ you don't want to specify and actor.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "sein + zu + infinitive" is an alternative construction to express the passive voice.


e.g.
Das ist noch heute zu erledigen! = Das muss noch heute erledigt werden!


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist noch heute zu erledigen! = Das muss noch heute erledigt werden!


_Genau so ist das zu verstehen! [sic]_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Genau so ist das zu verstehen! [sic]


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Klingt außerdem sehr formell: 

_Wie bei ... zu reagieren ist, steht in §6 der Dienstanweisung/des Gesetzes_/...


----------



## JClaudeK

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> Klingt außerdem sehr formell



Genau deshalb schrieb ich:


JClaudeK said:


> Personally, I prefer _by far _"wie man reagieren soll*"


----------



## bearded

Die eigentliche Passivform von 'reagieren' wäre 'reagiert werden', aber mit intransitiven Verben kann man im Grundsatz kein Passiv bilden.
 Es gibt jedoch auch die unpersönliche Form ...._wie reagiert werden soll  _, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Oder existiert auch die unpersönliche Form ...._wie reagiert werden soll _?


----------



## bearded

Das habe ich mir gedacht, und ich bin ein wenig verwundert, dass diese Form im gesamten Thread hier oben nie erwähnt wurde.
Danke, JCK.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded said:


> Die eigentliche Passivform von 'reagieren' wäre 'reagiert werden', aber mit intransitiven Verben kann man im Grundsatz kein Passiv bilden.



Eine Passivkonstruktion mit "es" ist auch bei solchen Verben möglich (=> canoo.net):

_Es wird reagiert.
Abhängig davon, wie reagiert wird, ..._


----------



## bearded

Demiurg said:


> Eine Passivkonstruktion mit "es" ist auch bei solchen Verben möglich


Du hast recht.


----------

